# Skoda Superb driven - wow



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Right. Just got back from Listers in Coventry where I test drove a 2012 Skoda Superb 170CR in black paintwork with black leather interior. It came fully kitted with every conceivable extra (including rear entertainment system) bar being a 4x4. As the car was out of my price range and I prefer the maroon paintwork with beige interior, this was simply a test drive to see what the car was all about.

*First Impressions*

Its a BIG car. I'd only ever seen a few on the road but standing next to the thing and you appreciate that it is a very long car albeit not as wide as you would expect. It is also far better looking in the flesh as in the photos it looks disproportionate. The little details such as the 'Superb' text in the headlights are fantastic and it seemed to have far less orange peel than my Audi A4. However, I do agree that the rear looks a little bland and boxy.

The doors are also HUGE. The rear door opens almost a full 90 degree angle and it is really long fully opened. However, I don't see there being major problems parked alongside other cars as the car is quite narrow compared to its length as a whole.

*Front Interior *

Beautiful, robust and absolutely MASSIVE everywhere. The seats are like huge sofa seats and are comfortable as anything I've ever sat in. They are a little firm but that's how I like them to be fair. The dash is very good looking although I wasn't overly impressed with the dials as I prefer a much flatter design rather than these almost 3D binnacle units. The plastics and switchgear were as good as my Audi's. The wood trim looked awful and this was something I wanted originally. Perhaps it looks better in a beige interior but it looked awful in this car.

Headroom is vast and I felt a little dwarfed to be fair in the driver's seat in that respect (I'm 5ft 8in). However, the driver's view and seating position is first class.

Another slight disappointment was the MaxiDot system which is where it shows your information between the dials. I didn't like the white text, Comic Sans type and the dot matrix of the text. The Audi's red text looks far more classier as a whole. Onto the headunit and it is great albeit with the awful Comic Sans type again. The green interior set up for the buttons and switchgear is actually quite nice although again, I much prefer the red of the Audis. The climate control system though is a breeze to use and the headunit is one of the most simplistic systems I've ever seen and is a doddle to use.

*Rear Interior*

Onto the rear and OMG. With the driver's seat in my position, legroom is stupendously vast. I could quite easily have sat on the floor behind the driver's seat and had room to spare all around me. The rear seats are also huge and the bench seats are quite flat which means you won't be intruding into the space of the passenger sitting next to you. Did I mention the legroom? The blinds are a nice touch and means you really don't need tinted windows for privacy. The rear entertainment system was already playing a DVD and I guess it would be nice for the kids but no real deal breaker for me at the moment. I also liked the digital readout of the temperature/clock on the rear centre console. They should have incorporated the same text and classiness to the front instead of the disappointing MaxiDot.

And don't forget the clever umbrella in the rear door. Lovely touch and you don't have to have a Skoda umbrella really.

And then the boot which is cavernous. I physically could not reach the back of the boot standing up it is that far back and it goes quite deep as well. When the showroom chap demonstrated the space with seats down - well, I may as well may just move in with the family and live in the car!!!

*Drive*

Now I've always driven manuals but will be going for the DSG box as I want to be a lazy driver for a change. My only experience of an autobox is in my dad's old 1987 Golf which I drove 12 years ago and his current 2002 Mercedes C-Class.

So using the DSG for the first time ever and it was time for my second OMG of the day. What a gearbox!!! You simply squirt the accelerator and go. Gear changes seem non-existant but it certainly must have been going through the gears as I was going at speed in next to no time.

The CR170 engine was a delight as well. Quiet and refined and far superior to the 140PD engine in the Audi A4 which is quite gruffy - especially when starting up in the mornings. I thought it being a heavier car, it would suffer in performance but no - it pulled stronger than my A4 does and is as smooth as butter doing so as well.

Ride comfort was brilliant. Coming from a Scooby and then an S-Line A4, that was to be expected I guess but it really flattened out any bumps in the road with ease. Road noise was non existant and the same goes for the tyres. It went around the corners with no problems and with no hint of body roll.

*Park Assist*

Now I am not too bothered about Park Assist (self parking system) but I think I will benefit from rear parking sensors at the very least which all Elegance's get as standard anyways. However, this car had parking sensors all round, Park Assist and rear and front parking cameras.

So I tried parking the car in a little car park we came across and it was a doddle to park really. Rear visibility is awful but the rear parking sensors did their job. I didn't even bother looking at the camera on the headunit until the showroom guy pointed it out to me. Then we tried the Park Assist and it felt so weird. I don't have problems parking so I will not opt for this feature but its a clever system and works very well. Still, I could have parked in between the two cars twice as fast as the system did.

*Overall*

I want one ASAP in maroon with the beige interior in Elegance form with a DSG box and the 170CR engine. Its a fantastic car and feels built to last. Why anyone would bother going for an A6, 5 Series or even an S-Class I'd never know after having a go in the Superb. I'm saving my pennies and going for this hidden gem as soon as I find the perfect one for me.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

My Dads had a top of the range Estate (mad money for a Skoda :lol with all the toys for nearly 3 years and it is great car. We can't fault it.

As you have found out it is big and everyone is always amazed by the room in the rear!

One thing you forgot to mention was one of the interior lamps in the boot comes out and is an LED torch! 

This is a google image I have borrowed (My dads has the beige interior, not to my taste)










That light is removable and battery powered, then the car charges it.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Around here all private hire taxis are superbs. 

I'm not surprised really, awesome car for the money and even better if your not a badge snob!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't forget the optional extra 5 year warranty.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

There you go then, another convert!

I love mine. Don't forget the Catvision lights which shine down when the headlights are on, a subtle touch which adds a nice gentle light to the front cabin. 

You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't forget the boot which can be a saloon or hatch. Park assist is great if you don't want the alloys kerbing. How much you looking to spend ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Why has the maxidot got comic sans typeface? My Octavia is just a standard typeface in the maxidot, same as VW's latter white ones. Same with my Columbus nav unit, no comic sans in sight.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Forgot about the twindoor boot although there was no torch in sight in the boot (is it meant to have one)?

What are the Catvision lights? Didn't seem to see them or had them demonstrated by the showroom chap.

I just felt the MaxiDot looked a little cheap. OK - not Comic Sans as such but I would have liked the same kind of digital display as the rear temp/clock display or perhaps something similar to what you get on the Audis which is a bit more upmarket with white/red text on a black background.

I'm looking to spend around £10k (or more for the right car) and I'd want the Elegance in maroon paint/beige interior with DSG and with the 170CR engine. I'd be happy for a high-mileage car with full service history because I only do around 8k miles per year so wouldn't put a lot on it to be fair.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Short journeys and DPF's don't mix don't forget!

I had that engine in my Octy vRS.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the torch in the boot is only the combi/estate. It's also got a magnet in it and has two light settings when removed from the car. The magnet is great for if you have to change a tyre or put a little more air in as you can just stick it on the top of the wheel arch. They are awesome cars and for the money are a real steal. 
With the new facelifted version coming out in two or three months you may (may) be able to haggle a little off the top price. 
Glad you enjoyed it and hope to welcome you to the club soon.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

The Skoda torch in the boot first appeared in the Favorit that came out in 1989.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Catvision is very subtle lighting, on the Mk1 Superb is was red but on the Mk2 it is white.

Basically the centre console area is lit in a very subtle white light at night using LEDs mounted by the interior light, its very discrete and you don't even notice it when driving until you look at the console.

This picture tries to capture it, you can see the whit elight around the handbrake area.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Coops said:


> Catvision is very subtle lighting, on the Mk1 Superb is was red but on the Mk2 it is white.
> 
> Basically the centre console area is lit in a very subtle white light at night using LEDs mounted by the interior light, its very discrete and you don't even notice it when driving until you look at the console.
> 
> This picture tries to capture it, you can see the whit elight around the handbrake area.


Thanks. Another nice touch on the Superb. These little things really are making it a better and better proposition each time.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Sounds a great car, love to see the umbrella in the rear door, how does this work?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Umbrella is housed in the rear near side door as per the photo below:










So if your passenger is in the back, and it's raining, you can quickly get an umbrella out. Had my Superb over 12 months and not used it once!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

@ hotwaxx - meant to ask, are you after the Twindoor (Saloon) or the Estate version?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Coops said:


> @ hotwaxx - meant to ask, are you after the Twindoor (Saloon) or the Estate version?


Twindoor (Saloon) mate. 
:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Told you you'd like it:wave::driver:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My dad bought a 1.8 TSI SE Estate in Cappuccino Beige on 18" Lunas, mainly due to the type of journeys he does now he's retired and the difference on price - I won't say how much he paid for a 12 month old car, but he needed another 4-5 grand for a diesel version and 4 grand buys a LOT of petrol. 

My only criticism is that although the boot is big and very long, it's not very wide due to the wheel arches and suspension towers, but it's a bloody amazing car and it can't be that heavy as a 160 bhp petrol turbo is more than adequate. The quality and finish is also a massive step up from my Octavia.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Coops said:


> Umbrella is housed in the rear near side door as per the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class, love it, out with the drill on the Kia tonight to build my own :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is a good big car. 

Just laughing at an old 5th gear on Discovery now. 

It did beat an old Merc on internal sound. 

It lost to a modern Merc on boot space but Johnny concluded it still won the space test as the Merc was more expensive. 

Why have a space test and conclude it based on an irrelevant figure? 

They put it in a race against a Volvo R and it won that too. 

I guess old age killed the old R as that should have wiped the floor with the Skoda. 

5th gear nonsense but it is a good car.


----------

